# DOTM: February 2013 Photo Submissions



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here we go! February is now open for photo submissions! Lets see those multiple dog pictures! Submissions close in 2 weeks, so there's plenty of time to get some pictures of those bunch of dogs we love so much!!!

RULES

Any dog can be pictured, as long as there are AT LEAST 2 DOGS in the photo enjoying any kind of activity, there are no restrictions. Multiple dogs is the only theme, so be creative! 

Any picture submitted must be of a dog(s) you own/have owned. Photo DOES NOT have to be taken this month...it could be from 20 years ago if you have one!

No major photoshopping/editing. Black and white pictures are OK. 

No people in the pictures please! Only dogs! 

Photos must be high resolution, for now lets say 1148 pixels wide by 804 pixels tall. 

Limit photo submissions to 1 photo per member. 

The first place winner will have the spotlight of this month as well as 2nd, 3rd and 4th place winners will have a snapshot on the side and will show up in the FEBRUARY 2013 Calendar.

**Sorry this is a few days late.....I'm a slacker!!!**


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My submission:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey, Sprocket and Gunner


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's mine. Probably not good enough quality. If not don't use it. I'll try to get a better one within the next 2 weeks. :smile: Good luck everyone.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

your rules say more than two dogs. is that correct?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> your rules say more than two dogs. is that correct?


Judging by Natalie's submission, I think it's two or more dogs. So give us a shot of your two rascals!! Perhaps enjoying a hog head? Haha


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's my crew!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Here is mine.....Rhett on a San Diego beach with his Boxer/x girlfriend for the day(ya by boy is a playa!LOL)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This was a tough one! I had so many I wish were in good enough lighting to enter, but unfortunately I have a poorly lit house, and it results in poorly lit photos, especially on cell phones. 

So, after weeding through my "dane piles" album, I decided to go ahead and enter this one, of Annie and Timber at the doggie fountain at our dog park.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> So, after weeding through my "dane piles" album, I decided to go ahead and enter this one, of Annie and Timber at the doggie fountain at our dog park.


Bugger, I was hoping for your Christmas Card practice shot... lol

Though Timber and Annie = winning! lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> RULES
> 
> Any dog can be pictured, as long as there are *MORE THAN 2 DOGS* in the photo enjoying any kind of activity, there are no restrictions. Multiple dogs is the only theme, so be creative!


Just wondering because "more than two dogs" is in caps in the rules and if that's the case, alot of folks are putting in photos that aren't eligible, including Jon.

And well, including Natalie who posted the rules. Maybe that should be "at least 2 dogs."


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> Bugger, I was hoping for your Christmas Card practice shot... lol
> 
> Though Timber and Annie = winning! lol


I thought about it.... but I thought the Christmas theme would be a bit odd for February/ lol


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

So I decided to change my picture, and Caty M actually pointed out that this one is very fitting for Valentines Day - Thank you Caty!!!!

Daisy's just 5 months old in this one and had only been with us for just over a month but her and Dodger loved each other immediately :biggrin:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

This one's a classic...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

With Alex's permission, I'm submitting a pic of Grissom and Milo because they have the cutest corgi-type smiles and are just so darn cute together!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

DandD said:


> This is such a tough call!! But even though you can't see their faces and I really should have entered this one last month because it is a full on action shot of them playing, I'm taking the risk and entering it this month because I just love the shot, and I'm really missing summer right now :biggrin:
> 
> Dodger & Daisy playing
> 
> ...


That's a lot of fawn and white legs! LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

At Dude&Buck's mom's suggestion.. I'm submitting this one this month! Tess LOVES park benches and every time she sees one she has to jump on it. The more strangers sitting on it the better.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Caty M said:


> At Dude&Buck's mom's suggestion.. I'm submitting this one this month! Tess LOVES park benches and every time she sees one she has to jump on it. The more strangers sitting on it the better.


He totally looks like he is serenading her


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Caty M said:


> That's a lot of fawn and white legs! LOL


I'm considering changing my picture . . . I came across another one that's stinking adorable out camping, Daisy's passed out and Dodger's using her as a headrest looking right at the camera. It might actually have a chance of getting at least 1 vote. lol I'm torn.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Caty M said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


"Tell me more, tell me more"
"Was it love at first sight?"
"Tell me more, tell me more"
"Did she put up a fight?"

:lol:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Every single picture is great! I thought I would enter this month so here is Buster and Lola from my avatar picture.









I have no clue as to how to make it bigger so I have to go with the small size...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I may or may not change it. Pictures of them enjoying each other's company don't happen very often!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Y'all have about a week to change your minds on your submissions! They close next week :thumb: 

...now that Panda is around I might change my mind....


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

My pitbulls doing what they do best, playing lol


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Avery and Audrey- Play Time


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh ya it said More than 2 dog. Does that mean 3 minimum? Oops and I already submitted...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

No I think it's 2 or more dogs.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh ya it says at least 2. Duh I'm dumb today


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is one of Zeus (RIP) and Shelby. About month after we brought Shelby home


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

So I'm not sure if this is too late or not, you can disregard it if it is, but here's mine!










(I have a copy that isn't watermarked)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Submissions end tomorrow people!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------

